# Bath Street Mill,Derby (aka Holmes Mill)June 2008



## johno23 (Jun 8, 2008)

This one has been on our list for quite some time,Its a wonderful piece of old Derby history,initially built in1848 by a local man George Holme.It has had many uses over the years from silk throwing,shoe making to more modern car repair and joinery/furniture manufacturers.It was added to in 1868 to make it as big as it is now.It retains many of its original fixtures and features and we went with our best historical heads on to seek them out.One of the best remaining features are the cast iron window frames in the original section which were made by the same foundry that made Friargate Bridge in Derby,namely Handyside&co.The original engine house and chimney stack are also still in situ and in reasonable condition.
We spent almost 5 hours in the place,The team consisted of JOHNO23,TIMEWARP and DRAMA QUEEN.
Well worth a visit if you like old mills or industrial history.






External front view.




The original engine house and chimney stack.




Stairs going down to engine room,quite a place.




This is where the original part was added to,note the roof join does not match.Also locally cast window frames by Handyside&co.




More original ironwork,no doubt from the same local foundry.




Original storeroom circa 1848 and unspoilt.




First and original entrance,this could tell some stories.




Great old scales and they still work,made things of quality in those days




Interior shot of Handysides original windows.




This floor has seen some hard work over the years.




Old woodwork up in roof walkway.




Even the spiders have started their own museum




A more recent light fitting,estimate 1940`s.




Old board game of the same era.




Favourite window shot towards engine house.




Original roof circa 1848.




Typical open space.




Stuff was built to last,none of your plastic or tin rubbish here

A very enjoyable and interesting explore,more pics to follow from Drama Queen


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work and a very nice mill...well done indeed 

(I love mills btw)


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 8, 2008)

that looks a superb find mate, cant wait to see this place! sounds like you had a good long viewing of it,
good work!


----------



## thompski (Jun 8, 2008)

Might have a gander tomorrow morning, i'm usually in the area as there's three other sites pretty much two minutes away from it. 

Looks a lot bigger on the inside then it does from the outside.


----------



## ashless (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done you lot, I think this will be my next local explore!


----------



## Drama Queen (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bath St Mill(Holmes Mill)June 2008.*

Following on from Johno 23,here are a few of my pictures.As Johno had his historians hat on and has covered it well,I have tried to show more recent times.





Stairs,stairs and more stairs,I needed a well earned rest after 5 hours glad I found this great retro settee




Some of the said stairs,never known so many




Old light fitting,Oy Johno you missed this one




My favourite shot of "some"of those stairs I mentioned




Looks like Darnells garage from the movie "Christine"




Another workshop,full of car junk




Obligatory random chair shot.




Lots of photos,paperwork to rummage through,spent ages here




seventies and eighties history.




General external shot.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 8, 2008)

ashless said:


> Well done you lot, I think this will be my next local explore!



Me too as last time not one picture turned out ok 

This place feature on a the local ghost walk although I'm not sure why. I missed that bit a I had to dash off for a moment - too many pre-walk pints at Five Lamps.....


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, this is really great...just my kind of mill. Lovely old brickwork and windows. Like the 'spider museum'.


----------

